# Empfehlungen - Transalp Anbieter gesucht?



## radon-biker-qlt (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wir wollen nächstes Jahr unseren erste Transalptour machen.

Was für Anbieter könnt Ihr aus Euerer, oder Bekannten Erfahrung empfehlen?
Alpenerfahrung haben.

Danke für Eure Empfehlungen


----------



## racing_basti (12. Oktober 2012)

So wie du es beschreibst, scheint ihr eher einen Alpencross für Einsteiger machen zu wollen, oder? 
Schreib am Besten mal noch dazu was ihr euch so vorstellt. Denn es gibt Veranstalter die sich eher auf Einsteiger-, Freeride-, Trail-, Vario- uva. -touren spezialisiert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (12. Oktober 2012)

Servus, 

Ich persönlich kann dir keinen Tipp geben, da ich die Touren immer selber organisiere und durchziehe. Im vergangenen Sommer hatte ich eine Truppe von ULP Bike gesehen, der Guide hatte eine super Erklärung über die Strecke und den Verlauf abgeben, das ich auch gleich für mich umsetzen konnte! 

Großes Lob an den Guide, sowie die Ausbildung der Guides durch den Veranstalter!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Oktober 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Im vergangenen Sommer hatte ich eine Truppe von ULP Bike gesehen, der Guide hatte eine super Erklärung über die Strecke und den Verlauf abgeben, ...



Das scheint aber manche Teilnehmer überhaupt nicht zu interessieren   So ne Truppe hab ich auch mal gesehen, zwei von denen hab ich gefragt, wo sie denn herkommen, worauf sie mir nur den letzten Übernachtungsort nennen konnten und das Ziel Gardasee. Über die Strecke (Jöcher, Übergänge, Übernachtungsorte) wussten sie nix. O-Ton: Keine Ahnung, immer dem Guide hinterher   Traurig, aber wahr. 

Ich kann go-alps empfehlen, war mit denen bisher 2x beim Bike-Warm-up und Bekannte von mir sind bei denen Dauerbucher und jedesmal total begeistert. Deren Focus liegt aber eher auf Genuss-Level mit sehr schönen Hotels. Die Leute, die höher, weiter, schneller wollen, werden evtl. eher woanders glücklich. Dafür hat man da relativ viel Auswahl an schönen Strecken, wenn man´s nicht so extrem mag.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das ist Ansichtssache, leider habe ich zu diesem Thema zu wenig Erfahrung zu den div. Anbietern.

Ich stelle mir die Touren selber zusammen. Auch nütze ich die vielen Infos aus dem Forum. Auch mit deiner Hilfe! Nochmals vielen Dank!  Vielleicht geht sich doch in Sbg. ein Glas aus!  Prost!


----------



## ltdrace (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mich bei www.go-alps.de auf der Seite umgeschaut. Termine für 2013 gibt es erst ab Dezember.

Erfahrungen habe ich keine, allerdings ist die Internetseite sehr gut aufgebaut mit vielen Infos zu den Touren und Ablauf an den jeweiligen Tagen.

PS: Es gibt verschiedene Level (1-4). Da dürfte für jeden was bei sein.


----------



## tintinMUC (16. Oktober 2012)

trailXperience - die sind ganz super unterwegs. matze kennt sich aus ...


----------



## MATTESM (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Blumen, Mr oder Mrs TinTin (glaubst ich kann mir merken wer hinter diesen Künstlernamen steckt???).
  @ radon...: Wenn Du / Ihr nach klassischen geführten Transalptouren such(s)t sind wir (TrailXperience) allerdings evt. nicht die Richtigen, da wir uns vor allem auf Singletrailreisen konzentrieren, bei denen typische Transalp-Motivationen nicht im Vordergrund stehen (Leistung - es schaffen - das erste Mal...), sondern die Suche nach den schönsten Trails  -  klassische Transalps werden wir daher 2013 nicht im Programm haben. Schau doch mal bei www.Alpenevent.de oder www.multicycle-tours.de vorbei, beide im Vergleich zu den ganz Großen familiär und groß genug um sehr professionell zu arbeiten. Alpenevent würde ich was die Touren angeht dabei als etwas anspruchsvoller einschätzen, Split Level Touren (bei denen verschiedene Levels parallel fahren und man auch wechseln kann) bieten beide an. Auskennen tun wir uns dennoch  ... 

Grüße!
Mathias


----------



## thorsten73 (17. Oktober 2012)

kann dir definitiv alpenevent empfehlen. war mit denen schon 3x unterwegs, das war immer top! der andi (inhaber) ist bei fast allen touren selbst mit dabei, ein super typ, alles sehr familiär, super orga und die kennen sich echt aus. dazu haben sie ein gutes programm, für jeden was dabei.

ich mache zwar aktuell alles alleine, weil ich näher an den bergen dran bin und für tagestouren gehen kann, aber vielleicht werde ich nächstes jahr auch mal wieder mit denen fahren. sind auch immer gute gruppen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Oktober 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht sich doch in Sbg. ein Glas aus!  Prost!



Ja. das hoffe ich doch, wär nett! Oder evtl. noch ne kleine Spätherbsttour irgendwo in der Mitte?


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Oktober 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ja. das hoffe ich doch, wär nett! Oder evtl. noch ne kleine Spätherbsttour irgendwo in der Mitte?



Hallo Pfadfinderin,

Danke für die Einladung, leider bin ich zur Zeit ziemlich verkühlt. Danach gerne sofern das Wetter es erlaubt. Bin die kommenden 2 WE unterwegs, danch gerne!   

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (15. November 2012)

Ich bring hier mal ganz uneigennützig die Bergfühlung ins Spiel, ohne die genauen Anforderungen des TE zu kennen.

Kleine Gruppen (5-8 Personen), Begleitfahrzeug, Mitfahroption. Einsteigertransalps und auch Transalps mit ordentlich Höhenmetern wie auch einige speziellere Ziele, z.b. Slowenien, usw.

Mehr Infos unter www.bergfuehlung.de oder www.facebook.com/bergfuehlung


----------



## uliuno (5. Dezember 2012)

"kann dir definitiv alpenevent empfehlen. war mit denen schon 3x unterwegs, das war immer top! der andi (inhaber) ist bei fast allen touren selbst mit dabei, ein super typ, alles sehr familiär, super orga und die kennen sich echt aus. dazu haben sie ein gutes programm, für jeden was dabei".  Aha so so.

Guckt Euch mal die "NEUE" Dolomiti Tour von Alpenevent an, parallel dazu die seit Jahren existierende Dolomiti von go-alps. Ich denke, sogar die Beschreibung ist so verdammt ähnlich, von der Tour ganz abgesehen.
Ein Narr, wer Böses dabei denkt.
(Wer Biketouren fälscht, oder gefälschte Touren in Umlauf bringt, wird mit Nichtbeachtung (mindestens) nicht unter 3 Jahren bestraft)


----------

